# Socketx.ocx error!



## freaksavior (Jun 9, 2007)

So i get a Socketx.ocx error evertime i log in windows xp with sp2

It says DNS error and Socketx.ocx doesn't exist please update it.....or something like that.

I have googled it and i don't find it. so anybody got any ideas?


----------



## erocker (Jun 9, 2007)

How does your device manager look?


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 9, 2007)

device manager is fine, nothing showing up oddly!


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 9, 2007)

Socketx.ocx is an active X error,  something to do with the client/server network or Java.


----------



## Applez (Jul 12, 2007)

*found it!*

Most of the information I've found about this error indicates that it's a side-effect of some kind of malware (usually distributed along with "keygen" software which is most often used to steal copyrighted software) that your anti-virus or anti-spyware software has already removed. This is especially likely if the SOCKETX.OCX file is not present on your system at all. The malware's files have been deleted but its startup command is still in the registry, hence the error message when it tries to run. Using the Registry Editor (regedit.exe), look under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run for a value named "DSS". If it's there, delete it, restart your system, and see if you still get the error message.


----------



## newconroer (Jul 12, 2007)

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/utilities/ProcessExplorer.mspx


Check that out to see if anything suspicious is running in your Explorer or Winlogon tree.

If you identify a file on you disk, and are having trouble removing it, try this: http://www.softpedia.com/get/Antivirus/VundoFix.shtml

It works with other things besides Vundo.

There's a text file it places in your root C: titled "addtolist" (or similar). You just edit it as a text file, and add the path/directory and file name. I.e. C:\Windows\Windows32\ddaby.dll.

Then when you run the program it will have found the file (if not, scan), and remove it. After a reboot it should be gone.
Note: You may have to use the Process Explorer or similar "killbox" program first, before using the Vundofix.


----------

